

FastSpring, an online payment method that does not suck - DeusExMachina
http://www.fastspring.com/

======
elliottcarlson
I used Fastspring a few years ago for an app I had released. They were easy to
work with, integration was simple and the customer never was taken out of my
sites layout. I highly recommend them when you are looking for something more
integrated - plus their control panel is really easy to use.

------
DeusExMachina
I posted this link because I keep reading PayPal horror stories again and
again but strangely nobody seems to be aware of them.

They have a great customer support with actual humans that answer emails and a
neat admin web interface easy to use. Fares are slightly higher than PayPal,
but you get what you pay for.

I'm not an owner or affiliated with them in any way, just an happy customer.

~~~
cperciva
_Fares are slightly higher than PayPal_

I wouldn't mind paying _slightly_ more than what Paypal charges, but 5.9% +
$0.95 vs. Paypal's 2.9% + $0.30 (or less) isn't _slightly_ more -- it's _more
than twice as much_.

If you look at how much of a cut they take after covering credit card
interchange fees, fastspring charging as much as 5x as much as paypal.

~~~
DeusExMachina
Mmmh, when I signed up two years ago prices where more competitive with
PayPal. They must have changed the pricing in the meanwhile.

Sorry, I was not aware of this.

